# New Outback - Excited But Questions



## Stu (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking to have paper work completed on a new 268RL soon. We are new to RVing, but excited and can't wait to pick it up. We'll be picking it up at the wholesaler about 1100 miles away. Any suggestions about how to prepare for the initial drive home. We are starting to plan on where we'll be stopping over, but wondering what essentials we need to take with us for the trip back.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I just had a friend go through this. My advise for him was to stop by a Camping World on the way home and drop a few hundred dollars just to get it over with. You are going to buy a bunch of stuff in the long run. Might as well get it done.

It all depends on what you are planning on the way home. Are you staying at campgrounds or a Walmart or Camping World parking lot? Are you going to sleep in it, cook in it, use the potty or take a shower?

No matter where you are going, you are going to need some chocks for the first time you unhook. Never unhook from you tow vehicle without chocks in place.

If you are stopping somewhere with hookups, a water hose, sewer hose with connections and possibly a sewer hose support. Depending on the electrical hookup, maybe a plug adapter.

Cooking? Pots, pans, plates (paper will work), cups (ditto), dish cleaning supplies. If you store food or cookware in your cabinets, devices to secure the cabinet doors or tension rods to keep the roll out drawers from coming out.

Shower or potty? All sorts of chemicals, TP and toiletries.

There have been several posts on just this subject. I would suggest to do a search and take a look at a few of them.

Good luck.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on your upcoming purchase. Be sure to check out this link --> Right Here for a great PDI list. Print in out, look it over and take it with you. It would be helpful with recommendations if you let us know where you are purchasing and when you reside.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

make sure you understand about hitching up and unhitching, take notes or better yet a video. If your only stopping overnight you really don't need to unhook if site is fairly level. I guess while your at it take notes or video of how your systems work, Unless you have a very good memory things will be forgotten. ( propane,heater, water, sewer, fuse and breaker panel) I would check the lug nuts for proper torque before you start out and then again at about 25, 50 and 100, also a good time to check everything out. Don't forget to check tire pressures on the Outback and your TV. Might want to make sure the TV is ready for the big pull. Biggest thing don't feel rushed or get rushed while your doing the PDI, check EVERYTHING out. Have fun and a safe trip.

kevin


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Check with your wholesaler to see if they include any standard supplies...that way you won't find yourself having purchased things provided. Also, check with your whoesaler to see if they have a good supply/parts store on site...and if you get any discounts because you are buying there. Our wholesaler, Holman's RV, included some basic supplies but also gave a nice discount on supplies bought at their store...and even gave a coupon for a future purchase.

On your 268RL... challenge the person doing the walk through to actually SHOW you how to manually open the slide out . I own a 290RLS and our close camping friends own a 268RL...and we each would like to have been shown this. As of yet, I still only *think* I may be able to pull it off, if I had to do it.... and our slide has been tempermental a couple of times.

double check with your wholesale with respect to the hitch and tow vehicle setup. Are they providing that as part of purchase cost? What Weight distributing/anti sway devices are you using, or purchasing?

Aside from those... the normal PDI references like the one pointed to before are good things to browse and think about.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck with the 268RL, you will love it, i just got a new one from Lakeshore, I pull it with a 2005 chev crew cab 1500. 2wd with an Equalizer hitch, the chev pulls it fine. ask alot of questions and download the PDI from here. and again ask and ask to be showed how everything works, i have found that if you dont ask they wont tell. Enjoy your new Outback.


----------



## Stu (Sep 28, 2010)

We appreciate all the ideas. Already started taking your advice and starting looking at camping world on-line. There's one about an hour away, maybe we'll hit it over the weekend. Thanks for the PDI list. There's alot I'd never would have thought to check. Again much thanks. I do like the idea of making a video of the walkthrough, heavens knows my memory ain't what it used to be. And I'll make sure I make them show us how to how to manually operate the slide. We plan on using the TT on the way home, might as well get to know it right away. We started looking for campsites that we can stop at on the way home and noticed many close for the colder months.

Spent alot of time choosing this 268RL, and can't wait to use. Being new to RVing can be a bit overwhelming, so the inputs from all of you are great appreciated.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome Stu to Outbackers!

In addition to whats been suggested, I would keep a small notepad in the trailer with you - as you are most likely to forget something...this way you can write it down...


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

If you can add another night to your trip I'd stay overnight where you buy it to sleep in and try as much as you can. That way you can get anything fixed or questions answered before you leave the next day.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Stu: the above good suggestions from the troops. Some thoughts:

1. buy a small dial tire pressure gauge that goes up to 75 pounds or more (mine goes to 100). For my 268RL, tire pressure is 65, and my old 50 pound gauge was useless. $17 at the auto supply store. Check the TP every time you get ready to depart. I was surprised to lose 2 - 3 pounds in a day or two.

2. camp overnight at the dealer--GREAT suggestion. We did that with Holman (they call it "up against the fence"!!!) and found a few little problems that Holman solved in 15 minutes the next morning. It's worth your time to sleep there overnight and check things out as you use them.

3. the PDI lists on this board are superb. We sent the list ahead to Holman and got no negative feedback. They took the time to show us everything--we were newbies in April 2009 also, so we had a lot to learn. But the PDI checklist made it easier for us and them--no surprises. Your tech is given a certain amount of time to do the PDI, so if you can possibly do it, leave the kids home--you'll get distracted when they get bored (and they will). Treat the tech with respect--you catch more flies with honey than vinegar! Have the DW wear jeans or pants so that she, too, can climb a stepladder, or bend down to look under or into stuff and not flash everyone.

Have the dealer install your weight distribution hitch while you are there. Then have them show you how to hook up, then you do it yourself under their watchful eye. Safety is critical and knowing how to hitch and unhitch safely is important. The note on chocks is perfect--we bought four yellow plastic ones and you absolutely MUST chock your TT wheels before unhitching.

Good luck and good camping. We love our 268RL! In fact, we leave today for the Seagull Century Bike Ride in Salisbury, MD (to Assateague Island, Maryland and back) and are camping at Pokomoke State Park for the long weekend.


----------



## Stu (Sep 28, 2010)

We are truly grateful for the suggestions. I really like the idea of spending a night at the wholesaler. The inputs y'all have provided are much appreciated, many of which I'd never had thought of. With the help you're providing, I'm really looking forward to taking the TT back home and the many adventures we hope to have in it in the years to come. Thank you.


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

A good sense of humor. Relax, safety first, Make sure you know how to hitch and unhitch properly. Stablize and secure it. Wheel chocks, and boards to put under the hitch tongue. A doormat for the ground to keep out the dirt. Gloves for dh when he dumps the tanks. Keep the cooking simple and think what your going to use. Bedding, and personal items. 
When you get it home then you can pack it down for keeps.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

We did the "up against the fence" with Holman. Great idea.

Recommend the PDI in the morning if you can...that way you can go shopping afterwards, to stock up on perishables for the way home. The Garmin was of great help. It makes finding stuff in a different city easy.

We brought our GPS, clothes, toiletries, maps, some bedding, a few pots and pans, Weber Q100 gas grill... cooler for inside the truck.

For RV supplies...I brought a pair of cheap chocks...some 2x12 pine pieces for leveling, shoring the gear...a Rhinoflex hose kit from walmart...toilet chems (citrus), rv toilet paper, a torpedo level, and some tools, and a 30amp extension cord from walmart. You'll at least need a pressure gauge, and a torque wrench and sockets for torquing the lugs nuts a couple of times when you start out.

I wish we had a ladder... we eventually bought one like:

FOLDING LADDER

It just makes it easy to get up and inspect the tops of your slideouts before you bring them in. You might have to brush the nasties off before you retract them.

After we finished the PDI...we went out and had a nice dinner...then over to super walmart to get some stuff we didn't bring. A few more kitchen tools, pillows, battery operated alarm clock w/ temp reading, shelf liner... Oh boy we might have gone a little nuts.

The dealer also gave us a discount on their shop...so we bought dry lube for the slide outs, some conditioner for the rubber seals, some self leveling roof sealer, a couple of spare light bulbs, a folding step stool (5th wheel has high cabinets my wife can't reach









)

The time flew. We drove from Ohio to Florida in 2 days... I recommend taking it slower if you can. I now prefer to keep the driving distances down around 250 miles per day. Just gives you more time to appreciate what your doing --- not that the scenery isn't pretty. You just start getting stiff in the knees sitting behind the wheel for 10 hrs if you push yourself.

You might want to get a Camping Journal of some kind. It lets you keep track of all the fun times you're having. And it's a great place to jot down notes on things to do, best campsites -- should you return, local restaurants, etc...

Another thing I didn't bring...but added VERY shortly after was towing mirrors. Turns out they're required by law (didn't know)... They sure make it a lot easier to back into a spot. You may or may not want the little 2-way FRS radios to communicate with a spotter when backing also.

Have a great time...enjoy your new home away from home. We love the heck out of ours. I look SO forward to each trip we take. I'm counting down the hrs till Saturday when we go on our next outing.

Congratulations


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

yet another Congratulations!!! Great to see another owner, hope your trip goes well, just take it easy, dont hurry and be safe!!


----------



## Stu (Sep 28, 2010)

We're leaving Saturday morning (McKinney, TX) and should arrive Sunday late afternoon (Lakeshore RV - Muskegon, MI). Will get the TT on Monday, and plan on staying overnight at Lakeshore, then start the trip back. Can wait. Hope the weather cooperates. Thanks for all the inputs.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I've found the best idea is a notebook- I have one with 5 sections. One is for campgrounds stayed at, pluses and minus's (a Diary, if you will to remember all your adventures). Another section is for Mods that I would like to do (I always come up with something while camping- jot it down so I remember when I get home). Another section is for demensions of "whatever" in the camper. When I visit Wally world, and I see that wire rack that looks like it will fit in the overhead cabinet, I can check that section of the notebook and see that the demensions are 12"x9" by 15" deep. and know instantly if it will fit or not. I also keep a running total of miles that the camper has traveled, so I know when to do the bearings/ rotate the tires, etc. I also keep some of the repairs tallied in the book (along with the receipts in the conveinent sleeves). 
My wife says I'm a tad "renentive"...


----------

